# Google Review Competition



## Gizmo (20/2/15)

We need some Google+ Reviews  I know most of you don't use it but if you do we would appreciate a review.

For those of you that feel you have received a positive experience with Vape King and would like to write a positive review then this is the competition for you!

The best written review will receive 2 bottles of jimmy the juice man of your choice FREE of charge!

Link to review https://plus.google.com/+VapekingCoZa/about

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (20/2/15)

Competition Ends 1st March 2015


----------



## Gizmo (23/2/15)

We will be adding a KUI Mod as an additional prize to this. We have 2 new Reviews thus far. Keep them coming! Only takes 2 minutes


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/2/15)

Done!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Gizmo (23/2/15)

Thanks Robster you are superstar


----------



## Ashley A (23/2/15)

The review... she is posted


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (23/2/15)

Done!


----------



## Gizmo (23/2/15)

Thank you kind sir!


----------



## Gizmo (27/2/15)

2 days left, 11 Entries thus far!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/3/15)

*We have a winner!*


​*WE PUT OUR FAVORITES INTO A RANDOM RESULT GENERATOR AS THERE WERE SOME FANTASTIC REVIEWS AND WE COULDN'T DECIDE SO CONGRATULATIONS TO ASHLEY ARJUN!!!! PLEASE PM ME TO DISCUSS YOUR PRIZE!!!*

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (3/3/15)

Congratulations @Ashley Arjun!! Enjoy the KUI and liquids... they are great!!!


----------



## Ashley A (3/3/15)

Whoop whoop. Thanks guys. Totally chuffed 

PM sending.


----------

